# healthy coat



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2010)

hi, i have an 8 week old gorgeous boy. someone told me to mix olive oil into his dried food every day to keep his soft coat shiny and smooth and in good condition. can anyone tell me if this is correct and if so, how much do i add and how often?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

id say anout a teaspoon peaple say the same about other oils like cod liver. my mum swairs by a raw egg in theor dinner, but not done that for a while. 

put it this way its not going to harm him.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't hear about olive oil for a dog often, though I do give it to mine every now and again. I do give cod liver as a staple, and am thinking of getting some salmon oil. This site is nice for the deference between them. http://www.northcoastmarines.com/oil_comparison.htm

I second the egg, whole is good to if they'll eat the shell. But not daily, but 2 or 3 times a week.


----------

